# .:. My Collection .:. (PICTURE HEAVY!)



## AudreyNicole (Oct 25, 2007)

Forgot my mascara and pressed powder since those are non-MAC, but here is the rest of my collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have been collection since January 2006...


----------



## n_c (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice collection


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 25, 2007)

Lookin' good! I'm jealous!


----------



## jannax212 (Oct 25, 2007)

great collection!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 25, 2007)

Love it!!


----------



## macface (Oct 25, 2007)

Love it and nice lipstick collection.


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

Great collection!


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2007)

wow very nice collection


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 25, 2007)

Great collection.


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW! It's beautiful!


----------



## SlimSugar (Nov 25, 2007)

I love the collection!! what does that lightscapade look like??


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 26, 2007)

Great collection !!


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 26, 2007)

love the collection


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 26, 2007)

you have a great collection, I love every one of your lipsticks!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 27, 2007)

great stash!


----------

